# SenScore.org



## AdamJ (Nov 2, 2012)

I went to the Forum main page just now and the banner ad at the top was for a site called SenScore.org, which is some kind of DxO 'lite', i.e. a single table of scores for sensor performance. I was amused that this site emphasises its independence by stating that all cameras are bought retail, while at the same time the site is selling 50% of its advertising space to Nikon. :


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 2, 2012)

There's a very good Firefox Add-On that I use, called Ad-Block Plus.
In short, it blocks ads.
But one very useful side-effect of it is that you can see *exactly* what sites are looked up on each web page. You'd be surprised how many websites are referenced on one single page.

Anyway, there's the "big" 3rd-party advertisers that are on almost every page, google ads, tribalfusion, doubleclick.net and all the rest. Just block these 3rd-party sites and you block most ads.

You know what's interesting about www.senscore.org?
They don't use a 3rd-party advertiser. There are No links to anything else on their page.

You know what that means?
Those ads for nikon aren't just random "it's a camera page so we'll assign it a camera ad" links like you get on place like here.
Those ads for nikon reside on the same website as the scores.

You know what that means?
Nikon are paying that site directly.


nikonfail.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 2, 2012)

And just to show you what I mean, here's two screenshots.
The first is from the canonrumours.com homepage, showing where all the scripts and images are hosted. I don't mind them because it keeps this place running, and without it I'd have to go outside and take photos instead.
But you can clearly see that there's lots of places whence the ads are coming.

Second attachment is the senscore.org page. Note how the two ads for nikon reside on their own servers. Ergo, Nikon are paying this site directly for ads.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2012)

I will say that my experience with the D800 matches theirs. Fantastic at ISO 100, but starts visibly lagging at ISO 800. Since I like to use ISO 3200 and up, its not the right tool for the very high ISO.
I do not like people assigning weightings to the individual tests and giving a overall score, all that does is reflect their personal opinions, and likely does not reflect a score for my usage.
Also missing is any description of the test procedure. Without some understanding of how they tested, the value of the scores are difficult to judge.
While I do not like DXO's scoring either, at least, they do reveal the test methods and equipment used, so their raw scores give me a good feeling that they are accurate, its the intrepretation that does not fit my usage.


----------



## tron (Nov 3, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> There's a very good Firefox Add-On that I use, called Ad-Block Plus.
> In short, it blocks ads.
> But one very useful side-effect of it is that you can see *exactly* what sites are looked up on each web page. You'd be surprised how many websites are referenced on one single page.
> 
> ...



Now, if they are paying for one site they may as well pay for another : (just saying there is an "if' in the beginning of the sentence)


----------

